# “Resin Burl” pen blanks



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 29, 2021)

I made these for a diamond painting pen group with my newly created burl molds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2021)

Mighty awesome splashes of color! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 29, 2021)

my vote is 11-15...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow,just....Wow!!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 29, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> my vote is 11-15...


I’m partial to the purple


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 29, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Wow,just....Wow!!


Thank you!


----------

